# Interessanter IBM Artikel zur Verwendung von Apache Derby in Eclipse Plugins



## Thomas Darimont (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ad-eclipse/

Gruß Tom


----------

